# Taco recipes needed- start to finish!



## scott0949 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm not much on "true" quality tacos. I'm just wondering if anyone has been to El Taco Real in Hammond, Indiana. People rave about their tacos. I'm run a small grill in a bar, and want to add tacos. I'm very limited in space, but looking for meat and seasoning recipes. This thread has several, but if anyone who really likes quality tacos, could please shoot me a recipe, I'd appreciate it. I guess I'm looking for quality "Americanized" taco seasoning. Don't want to use the packages. I can prolly goto Hammond or East Chicago, Indiana, to pick up the ingredients, at an authentic Mexican store, if need be. They are a dime a dozen out there! Also, any suggestions on cheese, that you think most people would like? As you can see, I'm lost on a quality taco, its ingredients and the whole nine yards. Thank you very much in advance for your help!!


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

A little more info needed---

What equipment do you have? Char broiler? Flat grill? Stove and frying pan?

Are you looking to make hamburger filling? Steak? Pork?

Soft corn tortillas or the crunchy Taco Bell sort of thing?

Do you sell real meals or just bar snacks?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Crispy or soft?

Here is a recipe for the San Antonio puffy.

It combines the best of both shells.

Meant to be eaten fresh from the fryer and stooped over with the hands below the elbows .

The filling recipe is just ok (use it or not)...I abhor the kind of chili powder that mixes several spices in with cheap no name powdered chili and skip that component (if you just have to have it then knock yourself out)

IMO the most important additions are S&P, garlic powder, cumin and Mexican oregano ( a bit of heat if you must...we just serve cleaned and chopped jalapenos on the side for "the build out" ;-) TexMex is about family not how macho you are.

Sweat some chopped onions with the ground beef , drain all of the fat off, ( we grind chuck and well trimmed brisket ) add some drained canned diced or whole (shredded) tomatos and seasonings (to taste... my peeps are likely to have a different idea of what a taco should taste like) add water and boil like crazy adding more water until meat is soft (leave enough liquid for meat to be juicey)

Dice some peeled Idahos into small cubes (as well as some chopped green bell pepper) and add during the last boil and you will have a Picadillo.

I sometimes add a bit of beef base when adjusting the seasonings...removing the grease sometimes leaves the meat bland (brisket should take up the slack but doesn't always happen)

http://www.homesicktexan.com/2007/06/good-bad-and-puffy.html

mimi


----------



## scott0949 (Oct 18, 2013)

I have a a char broiler, fry pans and stove. nonfkat grill. Maybe looking for both beef and steak. Not sure. Probably beef. As fat as shells go, I was thinking both soft flour and hard corn shells. I don't have a steamer, so that's a draw back for me. I can stlll warm up individual servings. Hope this helps you..... Help me!!!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

If you are straying off the ground beef path I would suggest trying chicken fajitas (mix breast and thigh meat) served with a few really great flour t'tillas and pico and maybe a bit of homemade guac on a shredded lettuce/tom bed.

Those that like a lighter meal will appreciate the addition.

Speaking re tortillas...if you don't have a place to get fresh every couple of days, ask your vendor for the ones that are half cooked.

Easy peasy just toss on the flat top and presto!

It's like having your very own abuela chained back there, rolling them out and cooking them off fresh and hot as needed /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif .

They have a great shelf life in the fridge.

mimi


----------

